# Are Citrus County Ramps Open?



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

John Brown, Pirate’s cove, Mason Creek, and I want to say Macrae’s are all open.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

They are open, parking is the issue. Good luck.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks y'all. I was thinking of trying the ramp at barge canal tomorrow.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

SomaliPirate said:


> Thanks y'all. I was thinking of trying the ramp at barge canal tomorrow.


Sheepies and drum eh?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

JC Designs said:


> Sheepies and drum eh?


Sail cats and ladyfish.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

You ever launch at the end of dump rd in Yankeetown? Might be worth a shot.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

SomaliPirate said:


> Sail cats and ladyfish.


Bwahaha!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> You ever launch at the end of dump rd in Yankeetown? Might be worth a shot.


I have, but parking is such a pain in the ass there. It's actually only about 35 mins from my house so I need to start using it more often.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Mar 10, 2020)

SomaliPirate said:


> I have, but parking is such a pain in the ass there. It's actually only about 35 mins from my house so I need to start using it more often.


Hey Somali Pirate..... Is this your pirate ship? LOL. 








I saw it anchored up in the Barge Canal a few years ago in that cut just upstream from the ramp.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Update: They opened Cedar Key up last week so I fished it on Sunday in the middle of the front. Trout bite was pretty good, surprisingly. My three year old was fishing live shrimp and the hardhead bite was on fire.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

SomaliPirate said:


> Update: They opened Cedar Key up last week so I fished it on Sunday in the middle of the front. Trout bite was pretty good, surprisingly. My three year old was fishing live shrimp and the hardhead bite was on fire.


Hey, cut the blood line out and throw the fillets in some buttermilk for 2hrs and them hard heads eat good brother! Don’t believe it, try it!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

JC Designs said:


> Hey, cut the blood line out and throw the fillets in some buttermilk for 2hrs and them hard heads eat good brother! Don’t believe it, try it!


Seriously??? You know I have so many kids to feed, I will legit try this, right?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

SomaliPirate said:


> Seriously??? You know I have so many kids to feed, I will legit try this, right?


Seriously! I’ve only ever fried them but they fry up and taste great! I like to use the crushed corn flakes trick too!


----------

